# Titanium Chain...



## xochi (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey, I've alot of applications for titanium chain and I'm sure that at least a few hundred of us here do as well. I've only done some cursory searching but all I seem to find are jewelry type chains that must be looking at a 3000% profit margin. Has anyone out there found ti chain at reasonable by the foot rates? Perhaps an even better rate could be worked out in a group buy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sure my "jewelry type" titanium had nowhere near a 3000% profit margin. My 20" ti chain cost under $100, and if you would see how it was made, that is a very reasonable price for what you get. Titanium anything isn't cheap. If you want cheap, either stick to ball type chains, or buy the raw titanium yourself and machine it into a chain, then tell us how cheap it is.

-Keith


----------



## frisco (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be interested in some of that! I think what he is saying is that in bulk form..... maybe that 20" Ti chain cut from 100' spool might be $10.00

- frisco


----------



## xochi (Mar 27, 2006)

frisco said:


> I'd be interested in some of that! I think what he is saying is that in bulk form..... maybe that 20" Ti chain cut from 100' spool might be $10.00
> 
> - frisco



Thanks, Frisco, that's exactly what I'm looking for. 

Keith, I wasn't trying to imply that your purchase wasn't a wise one. Materials are just a small part of the equation. I did manage to find finished jewelry Ti chains for 20-30 dollars and , if the information was accurate, bulk chain from china for 9.14 a foot. Unfortunately a $3000.00 minimum order is required. It is unlikely that these are near the quality of your chain.

I also found a site that is devoted to chainmaile in a variety of materials includeing aluminum and titanium. I sent the artist on that site an email inviting her to check out CPF as I believe many folks here might appreciate the work they do for flashlight lanyards , neck carry chains etc. so hopefully they'll drop in with some interesting stuff befitting some of our high end lights. I believe that the artist actually makes her own chain links by coiling titanium wire and cutting them and then meticulously linking them into the design she wants. She also makes lanyards , tie chains , jewelry and other stuff.


----------

